
How to sell a country: the booming business of nation branding - pmcpinto
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/nov/07/nation-branding-industry-how-to-sell-a-country
======
throwaway86259
After reading the article I still don't see how this new generation of nation
branders is any different, as the author claims, from any other marketing
agency that does some research on a place and slaps a logo on it.

------
ben1040
Brings to mind the Canadian government's official wordmark:

[https://www.canada.ca/en/treasury-board-
secretariat/services...](https://www.canada.ca/en/treasury-board-
secretariat/services/government-communications/federal-identity-
program/technical-specifications/official-symbols/canada-wordmark.html)

It's simple, yet clever (the "D" in Canada is a flagpole!) and you see it
everywhere.

------
hkmurakami
I guess nation branding is distinct from cultural exporting, which implicitly
grants good will towards the country.

In the 21st Century I feel like no country has been more successful at this
than South Korea.

~~~
thrden
One of the things that I find so striking about south korea is their success
with cultural exports, specifically k-pop. Its surprising how many Americans
consciously consume k-pop, particularly when compared to Western European
media. I've never met anyone who consciously consumes german-pop, or italian-
pop

------
kylehotchkiss
Reminds me of [https://www.dubaifont.com/](https://www.dubaifont.com/)

